# To incorporate in Pack or Not??



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was talking to my trainer about fostering and the problems a new dog can bring into a pack, whether it's aggression, dominance, grief when the dog leaves for his/her new home, instability caused by a continuously shuffling pack order...

She said that she always advises that the foster be set up similar to a boarding kennel. You socialize the dog, interact, teach manners/obedience, even let the dog interact with yours but the dog should be crated in a separate room or kenneled away from your own pack so it truly seems to them that the dog was just visiting.

I know we all want the dogs to be incorporated into our packs and make them feel "at home" but what she said made perfect sense to me in so many aspects.

Thoughts??? Issues you've had when fostering? How do your dogs act when a new dog is constantly introduced and then leaves?


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

When fostering for rescue I've never actually segregated the new dog from the pack. I wanted to see how the dog was in a family environment, with other dogs, cats, kids and in everyday life. I believe that will show you more about the dogs personality than having it as a "boarding" situation. I've fostered lots of dogs and my personal pack got used to new ones coming and going.


----------



## iluvmygsds (Jun 12, 2012)

You foster to help the dog acclimate to living in a home. You are not just there to feed and water and exercise it. I have fostered dogs and cats for the past 15 years and I never seperated unless it was for safety or health reasons. I do have to say though that I had to stop fostering when my oldest GSD was 1 because she did get too attached to the fosters and it was just too hard on her.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I will say that when I have had to do that, it has always caused problems for me. I also know of someone with 2 separate packs in their house which has resulted in injuries if the one dog from the other pack accidentally gets loose with the other pack.

I know for my dogs, having the foster crated in a separate room causes them to be way more curious and "all over" that dog when trying to put them together and causes the foster to be on edge. Saw this especially with Holly. It was much easier when I started crating her in the same room as the other dogs and there was less tension. Holly also regressed when I added Dixie to the house who was also kept separate from my dogs and Holly. Holly's behavior got more difficult.

IMO, if you are going to commit to keeping the foster separate from the pack, fully commit to it.

My guys are ok when dogs leave. The only time I have seen it affect them was the very first one (so just Raven then) and I think a lot of it was her reacting to me. I think taking a break when fostering is crucial. I know my guys, Raven especially, is tired of dogs always being in her space and really needs a break.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would think if you have a very stable pack currently, they would be a great asset to a new foster. 

If I didn't have a stable pack, I wouldn't want to foster.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have dogs we integrate into our pack and they usually do well.
If they don't, they are put in with the 'foster dog' pack. 
Either way, the dogs are allowed to interact with either our pack, or each other, depending on the whole scenario.

If a dog is so bad/aggressive that we can't integrate it with either pack, which we have on occasion, that's toughest as it creates multiple "play groups" and outings and that's just a pain. Those dogs wind up going to "only dog" homes and that's tough as well, as often people have more than one dog.

Depending on the dog, it's level of "good" (if it chews or isn't housetrained, has tiffs with others, etc.) it may earn the right to stay out while we're gone, or at bedtime. Right now we have 3 foster dogs like this in our home. One is blind/deaf (born with no eyes, a double dapple) and she's so sweet and good she stays out and isn't crated while we're gone. 
It just depends on the dynamics and what not. Our dogs are used to dogs coming and going and don't "miss" the other dog when it's gone, because we have enough they can still all have a buddy when the other dogs get adopted out.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

For me it depends on the dog, the amount of time they are there and who else is at my house. (I haven't fostered in 2 years due to my current competition/training schedule)

I ALWAYS have the fosters crated in the same room but completely seperated during feeding, exercise, free and play times for at least 2 weeks. This way everyone can smell and see each other but they are not allowed to interact, no crate sniffing either. I want the new dog to see me as the resource holder and I want to establish that I decide who does what and when, so when I intro them to my dogs, there is no question and no insecurity.

If they stay longer than 2 weeks (borders and fosters alike) THEN I will intro them to my dogs, one at a time, outside, foster on leash (I know my dogs, and they listen, so I can tell them to down even if a dog is attempting to attack them, and they will lay down and no engage) I go through everyone, and as long as the foster minds their manners, I start including them in pack runs etc. on a long line. If not, they are muzzled, tied to my waist during pack walks and included that way until they can be trusted.

Our longest foster was 3 years, so she definitely earned her off leash privileges and freedom in the house. None of my dogs really care if a dog comes or goes, because I have in house borders, I think. They are pretty used to dogs coming and going for sure. I also don't really allow a lot of play time with the other dogs until my puppies are 2-3 (they only play with me), so even if we are on a walk with my 5 dogs, they run around and then come back to me to check in or get a pet. They will always choose me over each other, so that makes introducing new dogs pretty easy.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I always have the fosters in with my dogs right away. I do crate them at night, during meals - my own dogs are crated during meals - and when I'm at work. As soon as they prove housebroken and non-destructive, I quit crating them at night.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

We are on our fourth foster, the first and second fosters were with us 8 months and 5 months, respectively, and they were incorporated into the pack after a month or so. The third foster was only with us for 12 days, he was still in his isolation period when he got adopted. 

Our current GSD foster has been with us for 1 month, he is young and very energetic, he doesn't know how big he is and is rough when playing. Our senior brown Pek mix looks like a giant squirrel and I don't want them playing together. Our senior Westie is dog-friendly but he is not an active dog and I don't think he will enjoy rough housing with the foster. My female shepherd does not have much interest in other dogs. Hubby and I walk the two shepherds together every evening and my shepherd just ignores him. She is more interested in interacting with me, the treat dispenser . 

Looks like our current foster will be separated from the pack for awhile, we are not in a hurry to introduce them, we have gates between different parts of our house so keeping them apart is pretty easy for us.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it takes a strong hand to incorporate a new dog into your pack especially if fostering. I tried to foster a pup I found in a park and I couldn't get my husky to accept him. Probably because the dog was a puppy and bothered my husky A LOT! I had to separate them and quickly find a home for the foster  broke my heart to leave him but the pup found a good foster family, bless them. 

I hope you find it rewarding to foster. I hope things work out for the best for you. I always admire people who foster  keep us posted on how it goes!


----------

